# Who charges Per square foot?



## Lcp (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in the northeast, ive been in business 23 yrs and have never charged by the square foot. What are other contractors charging per sq ft for residential repaints?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Please don't start this, do a search for this topic, read the threads. PLEASE!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I charge by the gallon

BTW, you Living Color Painting that's listed in Maynard? 

If so, how's the Assabet doing ? I hear it's about to spew.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> I charge by the gallon


Not by brush stroke?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Not by brush stroke?



Used to, but then it got confusing when I changed brushes. Do you charge more for using a 3" because its more production than a 2" or charge less because it takes less time ???


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Used to, but then it got confusing when I changed brushes. Do you charge more for using a 3" because its more production than a 2" or charge less because it takes less time ???


1' = bronze 2" = silver and 3" = GOLD!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

timhag said:


> 1' = bronze 2" = silver and 3" = GOLD!


Or 3" bronze, 2" silver and 1" gold? I get confused also. :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> 1' = bronze 2" = silver and 3" = GOLD!


well what about a whizz roller, or a 9", or a 14".

This is all very confusing. Anyone have an excel estimating template that has all these different variables?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> well what about a whizz roller, or a 9", or a 14".
> 
> This is all very confusing. Anyone have an excel estimating template that has all these different variables?


Maybe sqft pricing isn't all that bad. I think I'm on to something here! Wait! Now I'm confused again. How would you dovetail the bronze, silver and gold into the sqft system?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm waiting for Jack Pauhl to chime in on this one....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum lcp, you might want to post an introduction here and you will get a much warmer welcome!

The subject of square foot pricing is like the subcontractor topic, lots of different opinions! In general, pricing questions are frowned on because there are just too many variable to give a sensible answer. Use the search function in the upper right.

You will find a lot of good information here!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

RCP said:


> Welcome to the forum lcp, you might want to post an introduction here and you will get a much warmer welcome!
> 
> The subject of square foot pricing is like the subcontractor topic, lots of different opinions! In general, pricing questions are frowned on because there are just too many variable to give a sensible answer. Use the search function in the upper right.
> 
> You will find a lot of good information here!


Actually, estimating techniques is a big secret around here unless you want to pay someone like Brian $180 for his course that includes this big secret...lol

I had a similar thread that got zero rsponses from the so called big dogs...One guy who describes himself as the "estimator" or some bullchit name, only criticized but did not offer his techniques or processes....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I read somewhere that shoes are a sign of financial status. When I go to a residential estimate, I ask the lady of the house to get out every pair of shoes she owns. I charge based on that. It's sort of like per footwear.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> I read somewhere that shoes are a sign of financial status. When I go to a residential estimate, I ask the lady of the house to get out every pair of shoes she owns. I charge based on that. It's sort of like per footwear.


You are a d***** bag.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Actually, estimating techniques is a big secret around here unless you want to pay someone like Brian $180 for his course that includes this big secret...lol
> 
> I had a similar thread that got zero rsponses from the so called big dogs...One guy who describes himself as the "estimator" or some bullchit name, only criticized but did not offer his techniques or processes....


What is it that you're looking for wiseguy?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I'm waiting for Jack Pauhl to chime in on this one....


Take Harrys method figuring a room then divide by the sqft floor space.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Take Harrys method figuring a room then divide by the sqft floor space.


No, it's not sf it's pi (3.14) r squared. R is the one I struggle with because most rooms are square.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No, it's not sf it's pi (3.14) r squared. R is the one I struggle with because most rooms are square.


Where were you when I was figuring this one? 12 sided house! Not one square room to be found!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Where were you when I was figuring this one? 12 sided house! Not one square room to be found!


Simple. Just double hexagon theory.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

What a nightmare for the flooring guys. Smirk


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Lcp said:


> I live in the northeast, ive been in business 23 yrs and have never charged by the square foot. What are other contractors charging per sq ft for residential repaints?


 
What part of MA are u from?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Simple. Just double hexagon theory.


Ahh, I see, so using that theory and Timmy's production rates, I should charge how much?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Ahh, I see, so using that theory and Timmy's production rates, I should charge how much?


Really? I need to do the math for you? :no:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Really? I need to do the math for you? :no:


Y'all are gonna have to spell out it for me!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Y'all are gonna have to spell out it for me!


I just did for Tim in the door thread. Use those figures.


----------

